# Red or Clear bulb for heat lamp?



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry I am sure this sounds stupid...but what is the reason for a red lamp or clear lamp in a heat lamp? Don't the clear ones put out more heat? Which is best to use? I am buying a heat lamp and am not sure which is best. Thank you in advance for your answers!


----------



## irishgoat (Jan 25, 2014)

red is for heat dont know the science. Is there any led replacement for a heat lamp i purchased a small one recently for chicks 22watt instead of 125watt in red light


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Red is so that your chickens can sleep and don't peck each other to death over night. Their pituitary gland is on their eyelids and with a clear bulb they would never be able to sleep and would go crazy.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't think so. These are infrared bulbs I am looking at buying....but just unsure if I should buy clear or red. They have both and not sure which ones work best...? So asking around here to see if people know this.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok but this isn't for chickens.....so.......which is the best to buy? Jill do you buy clear or red infrared bulbs? I am going to buy the ones they have at premier because their bulbs supposedly don't break.
http://www.premier1supplies.com/img/product/pdf/BulbInfoIT.pdf

And their heat lamps are very cool...look very safe.
http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=131924&cat_id=0&

People here talk highly of them!

But not sure about the bulbs to buy.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I buy red bulbs but, I have 10 laying hens and a turkey hen in my barn during the winter.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok so maybe I should get the clear bulbs? But will that affect goats sleep too? I wonder....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats sleep in the day time so I don't think it effects them being regular or red.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok well I am not sure which kind to get yet. I don't have chickens but not sure which kind are best for goats...what do you all use?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Clear.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Red


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use clear most often... for my goats and chickens alike...


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Karen why do you choose to use red? Just curious why people choose one over another type? sorry for all the mundane questions.....still learning alot.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I choose red because it doesn't keep them awake at night. I don't know if the clear light affects goats but I know artificial light on at night affects alpacas so I ended up transferring that to goats and use the red light.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok Karen....that is good to know. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I've never used the red bulbs. The high wattage and fire danger of the heat lamp bulbs scares me.
My brand new goats didn't need a heat light (thank heavens!) but I've been raising poultry, game birds, exotic birds and waterfowl for over 40 years, almost always with 40wt or 60wt frosted white incandescent bulbs. Even laid directly on pine shavings they won't cause a fire.

They've become harder to find recently, but so far I'm still managing.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Nancy:

We may not need them with babies in June but thought I should figure out what we need in case.
I am actually going to use this safety heat lamp:
http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=131924&cat_id=0&

They have infrared lamps:
http://www.premier1supplies.com/img/product/pdf/BulbInfoIT.pdf

Apparently they are very safe....people on this list use them...

Thought I'd pass this on to you.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

sorry to bring up an older thread

My plan is to get a couple 450w infrared lights RED and mount them to these (similar but more hvy duty and industrial









The lights will be aimed about 6 feet from goat bedding area (7 ft off the ground also) on the front loft rail at about a 45* angle aimed at the 2 lofts I built, this should give them 2 heat zones and 1 cool zone on the ground

So what is the big fire hazard everyone talks about?

Sealed bulb, in metal socket with 12 gage wire, connected to 15 amp breakers

240w/120= 2amps, 12 gage wire can handle 20amps so I put them on 15 amp breakers (cheaper and I have some)

The faces can't touch anything flammable since they are solid mounted, wire protected by conduit and over rated for this application (only will have 5 amps max on each leg of breaker)

what am I missing?

Also will infrared hurt the goats skin (sunburned?)

I plan to have 2 sets of lights on separate circuits so I can regulate the heat easier

Thanks ya'll :flag:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That would be fine. It is the heat lamps near the goat that is the problem.


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

The red heats the surrounding area better, not just where the light shines. The red is absorbed and given off as heat, whereas the white is reflected.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Cool,thought so, heating the things in the building was idea behind infrared

I have those type heaters in the bus and it feels warmer when everything you touch is warm


----------

